# Returning to the stage



## Npcclassic (Aug 19, 2020)

Hey guys how?s everyone. I?m new here and looking forward to getting to know everyone and exchange knowledge. I?m a former npc superheavy open competitor. I won a few local and regional shows and was hoping to turn pro. I actually used to train with Shawn Rhoden in Maryland and was actually bigger then the champ back in 2006. He would come up to me in the gym and say man I?m trying to get like you. A little fun fact. But life took me in a different direction and I never got to complete my journey. I?m planning to return to the stage in 2022 and go for my pro card in classic physique. I will be sharing my journey with all of you guys. My training my diet my supplementation the whole nine. All real world info uncensored. Watch me turn my dad bod lol untrained sloppy physique into a champion level classic physique. It will be a fun journey back to the stage and I will share it with you all. Stay tuned


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 19, 2020)

Welcome to IMF. Sounds like you know the lifestyle very well.  Looking forward to hearing about your journey.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 19, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Aug 19, 2020)

Welcome....


----------



## macedog24 (Aug 20, 2020)

On behalf of puritysourcelabs and straightupkratom welcome.  Glad to have you.  Hope you start a log so we can follow along your journey.


----------



## ordawg1 (Aug 22, 2020)

Welcome ~


----------



## Npcclassic (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks for all the warm welcome guys


----------

